# Captain Ralph Braden



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Captain Ralph Braden

*Wartburg Police Department
Tennessee*
End of Watch: Monday, May 2, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 58
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, April 22, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Captain Ralph Braden succumbed to injuries sustained 10 days earlier while attempting to arrest a male subject at the scene of a domestic dispute.

He was seriously injured while struggling with the subject after the man attempted to escape out of a window. The subject was able to flee the scene but was arrested 14 hours later.

Captain Braden was transported to a local hospital where he remained in ICU until succumbing to the injuries.

The subject is facing charges in connection with Captain Braden's murder.

Captain Braden had served with the Wartburg Police Department for 22 years.

Agency Contact Information
Wartburg Police Department
509 Court Street
Wartburg, TN 37887

Phone: (423) 346-2323

_*Please contact the Wartburg Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Captain Braden.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

RIP Captain.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

RIP Captain.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Captain Braden


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P. Capt.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Capt.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Very sad...RIP Captain


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Captain


----------

